# Welches Debugging Tool für Windows 7 64 bit?



## HeinzNeu (31. Mai 2010)

*Welches Debugging Tool für Windows 7 64 bit?*

Hallo Freunde,
heute hatte ich meinen ersten BSOD unter W 7 64 bit; die Installation erfolgte vor 4 Monaten.
Windows legt -wie bekannt- eine MiniDump-Datei an, die mit WinDBG und den symbols ausgewertet werden kann. 
Leider finde ich auf der Seite von Windows nur die Version vom März 2009 (Hardware Developer Debugging Tools for Windows 64-bit version ) und habe Zweifel, ob es nicht schon speziell für W 7 aktuellere gibt.
Hätte jemand bitte einen (möglichen) Link zum Runterladen des WinDBG-Tool und den symbols?


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welches Debugging Tool für Windows 7 64 bit?*

Die Version vom März 2009 ist die Vorgängerversion (6.11.1.404). Die aktuelle Version (6.12.2.633 – February 26, 2010) findest du in deinem Link bei "Download Debugging Tools from the Windows SDK". Die Version läuft unter Win7 problemlos.

Die Symbole musst du nicht unbedingt komplett herunterladen. Ein entsprechender Eintrag im Debugger ermöglicht, dass die erforderlichen Symbole online heruntergeladen werden (Files -> Symbol File Path und in das kleine Fenster folgenden Befehl eingeben: "SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols" (ohne "")).

Wenn du trotzdem das komplette Paket haben willst: http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/debugging/symbolpkg.mspx#f


----------



## HeinzNeu (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welches Debugging Tool für Windows 7 64 bit?*

Danke für den Link.
Den o.g. Befehl kannte ich schon und wollte auch weiter damit verfahren. Dann brauche ich die symbols nicht.

O.K. Den ersten Debug auf ich gemacht. Ursache des BSOD ist wohl ein Treiber der einen IRQ blockiert, was schließlich zum "corrupt" (BSOD) führte. 

Tatsächlich habe ich manchmal Probleme, den PC runterzufahren. Er bleibt mit der Meldung "Herunterfahren" einfach hängen. Wenn ich dann reset drücke, bekomme ich keine Meldung beim nächsten Boot "Windows im abgesicherten Modus starten".
Also hat Windows den reset gar nicht mehr mitbekommen.
Aber wie bekomme ich heraus, welches Programm oder welcher Treiber das Herunterfahren blockiert?


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welches Debugging Tool für Windows 7 64 bit?*

Troubleshooting STOP 0x9F Error Messages in Windows

Benutze "Sigverif.exe" um nicht signierte Treiber aufzuspüren (geht auch mit Vista/Win7: Klick!)
Werden nicht signierte Treiber angezeigt, dies durch aktuellere Versionen ersetzen (sofern möglich).
Das Resultat von siverif bitte auch uns posten.

Werden keine derartigen Treiber angezeigt, oder ist ein Ersatz des Treibers nicht möglich, lasse das Tool "verifier" laufen, um zu überprüfen, ob dieser Treiber die Probleme überhaupt verursacht, oder eventuell ein ganz anderer Verursacher ist.
(Über Start/Ausführen und den Befehl verifier.exe aktivierst du den Verifier. Der Vierifier bleibt so lange aktiv, bis der Befehl verifier.exe /reset gesetzt wird. Solltest du den Verifier benutzen, darfst du nach Abschluss der Aktion den Reset Befehl nicht vergessen.)


----------

